# How do I delete a whole import?



## hassiman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi,

I inadvertently imported 277 NEF files into LR6 CC 2015 from a 64GB SDXC card using a card reader that was designed for SDHC cards. 

As a result the NEF image files copied into the LRCAT file just fine but the image files on the SDXC card were corrupted.  The imported files are not displaying correctly in LR's Library modules.

Luckily I was able to copy all 277 NEF files from my LRCAT file onto a thumb drive.

I would like to erase all trace of the last import and re-import those 277 image files from the thumb drive.... so they display properly.

How do I do this correctly?

And then buy a new card reader... DOH!

Anyone recommend a good brand USB 3.0 or Thunderbolt 2 reader...?

Thanks.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 15, 2015)

Select the files you do not want and then delete them.  LR should ask if you want to delete them from the catalog or delete them from the catalog and the disc.  Choose accordingly.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Sep 15, 2015)

If you haven't imported anything since then, all of the images should be in the Previous Import collection under the Collections panel. You can just click Previous Import, then Select All, then delete. Lightroom will ask you if you want to delete the master photo or just remove it from Lightroom; you should click Delete From Disk if you want to permanently remove the file from both the disk and the Lightroom database.


----------

